# Rosarito-Ensenada: Architect recommendations



## Lilybelle (Oct 6, 2014)

Greetings. First post.

We have purchased a small oceanfront home that needs to be renovated. We are planning on moving full time to the area. 

The home needs to blend in with the neighboring Spanish Colonial traditional architecture even though I want a more modern feel inside. It has been difficult to find anyone that shows residential traditional architecture on their webpage or Facebook page. I have only seen very modern drawings. It's impossible to find anyone who shows portfolio of actual finished projects with photographs.

There must be someone who understands this genre. I will be there next week and trying to set appointments to hire someone. If anyone here has had a good experience with a local architect, I would really appreciate the referral. 

Thanks,

Lily


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum.

Hopefully, someone here on this forum will have a good response to your question. You might also try cross-posting the question(s) at Baja Nomad Forums, if you haven't aready done that. Best of luck.


----------



## Lilybelle (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you Longford!


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Lilybelle said:


> Greetings. First post.
> 
> We have purchased a small oceanfront home that needs to be renovated. We are planning on moving full time to the area.
> 
> ...



I am from ohio also, wow


----------



## Lilybelle (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRon said:


> I am from ohio also, wow


Yep - It's a fur piece. Big change. Big adventure. Can't wait .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Rosarito? Hardly outside of the USA; just a tiny bit south of the border and a long way from really real Mexico, but handy to southern California at San Diego.


----------



## Lilybelle (Oct 6, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> Rosarito? Hardly outside of the USA; just a tiny bit south of the border and a long way from really real Mexico, but handy to southern California at San Diego.


For us, it feels like we are moving to Mexico. All the legal stuff is the same. Learning Spanish is the same. Not living in the US is the same. I guess there's a hierarchy here with those who live in the REAL Mexico at the top of the food chain? Whatever. 

Whatever it is, it works for us and much closer to our only child who lives in southern California. We couldn't afford to retire on the ocean anywhere else around her in the states. So excited!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lilybelle said:


> For us, it feels like we are moving to Mexico. All the legal stuff is the same. Learning Spanish is the same. Not living in the US is the same. I guess there's a hierarchy here with those who live in the REAL Mexico at the top of the food chain? Whatever.
> 
> Whatever it is, it works for us and much closer to our only child who lives in southern California. We couldn't afford to retire on the ocean anywhere else around her in the states. So excited!


You are in real Mexico, the minute you cross the border. I have spent time in both Tijuana and Ciudad Juarez. Are they the same as a village in Chiapas, of course not; but are they still part of Mexico, of course. There is less English spoken on the streets of Tijuana than the streets of Ajijic.

In El Paso, you are almost in real Mexico before you cross the border, since the last few blocks leading the the International Bridge feel far more like Mexico than the US.


----------

